# alright why wont this go away?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i got myself a couple of female bettas a few weeks ago, and one of them had some sort of fungish thing on her. so i kept both in half galons tanks untill my female had her fry. but th one woth the growth on her, was doing horrible i thought she was gonna die. so i put her in the communtiy tank and she came right too! this was about 2 weeks ago and 2 weeks ago, the day after (hope you guys understand me) most of the growth disappered over night, just one little spot. the ''little'' spot hasent gone away yet and i am wonduring ewhy? over night 90 percent of it had dissappered, but this ''little'' spot is still here. i am thinking of puttin pimafix in but am not quite sure...
whatcha guys think, and the growth isnt lyphocystis, ive dealt with it before and this stuff looks nothing like it.

thanks all


----------

